# Redesigning of Wok - Carpal Tunnel Syndrome



## mcdesigns (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am a Product Design student who's currently doing a project on reducing the risk of carpal tunnel syndrome (CTS) specifically aiming to redesign a wok to make it more ergonomic for chefs.

My current goal is to reduce the strain on the wrist when using a heavy wok. Considering factors such as:
-handle improvement (grip, angle, distance from wok)
-wok improvement (form, weight, material)
-retaining/improve efficiency

I'm posting on this forum as I would appreciate any feedback relating to the topic. This can be if you have experienced CTS during your culinary career, or if you have suggestions on any ideal wok improvements that you wish can be done to improve your work efficiency but at the same time to keep healthy. 

Anything would be helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The problems with wok cooking aren't really about the wok. That tool developed early because it worked right with minimal resources.

You need high heat which most stoves don't really produce.

You need good venting which your microwave hood will not do.

The chopping prep is more likely an RCS problem than the rest of wok cooking.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

You are in luck (kinda). I had carpal tunnel syndrome when I was on wok station, what an amazing coincidence!

Unfortunately for you, improper wok-ing is what damages the wrist, not the wok design itself.

With proper technique, wok-ing puts very little strain on your wrist. I was able to survive the wok station even with advanced stage of carpal tunnel syndrome.

Here's my go to video on how wok-ing should be done. This technique can be used with any kind of handles the wok may have.






I suggest you try to redesign the kitchen sink instead. When using it, I either get backache from bending down too low to avoid the splashing, or get soaking wet from all the splashing if I don't bend down enough. It's the biggest problem I face every day in the kitchen.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

See that you make maximum use of the shoulder forearm and rest of the body. Load the wrist muscles in this way, then let them release their tension. this is referred to as _negative loading and release. _The wrist motion here is called_ abduction,_ so never simply abduct your wrist, let the rest of your body do most of the work.

But do go to a good deep-tissue/sports massage therapist and have them work out the adhesions in your forearm muscles. In the vast, vast majority of cases here is where the real problem lies, the cause of the stress and irritation of the tunnel in the first place, ie, tight inflexible muscles. Make sure the therapist works them hard, there should be considerable discomfort from the massage, but good news is it only hurts till they stop.

Doctors hate these therapists, of course, they prefer to maintain a manageable crisis for obvious financial reasons. And if you get a massage therapist who is just tickling you, then they're doing the same thing.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Funny this......We Americans make problems where they don't exist.
Why is there a handle on the wok to begin with? 
When I go to a Chinese restaurant, I see the huge wok perched on a ring with flames bellowing below. 
The work is done with two wooden utensils. 
After each food is cooked, the wok is simply wiped out with a cloth and on to the next course item.

mcdesigns, I believe your ideas are worthy for many other items in the kitchen, but the wok is not one of them.


----------

